

Ask HN: How can I donate/help Y Combinator startups? - drofnas

Let me start off by saying I personally had never heard of YC before reading an article in Wired Magazine today. I absolutely love what the program is doing.<p>With that, I'm interested in donating multi-year subscriptions to an online Information Management System that I'm close to releasing. I think this could help out the alumni, as well as future startups that attend the YC program.<p>The first beta of our application will contain a CRM and Ticket Tracking system. We plan on adding more info tracking features later. Our main goal is to NOT be like all the rest, by applying KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) to everything we do; who wants 1000 features, when 10 is all you need.<p>We plan on giving away our top tier subscription which will allow for unlimited users. This way the startups will not have to worry about yet another business expense while they are just getting started.<p>--- Questions ---<p>* How would I go about giving this away when the time comes?<p>* Do you think this would be worth it? (aka, not sure if YC alumni already get a lifetime subscription to XYZ corp that handles these business needs)<p>* Questions for me?
======
brudgers
When you are up and running post an offer with the headline "Offer HN:"

You might want to do a "Ask HN: please review my website" first.

------
drofnas
Thanks for the reply, I shall keep that in mind when I have the application up
and running.

